# [GUIDE] Turning a Demo unit into a fully functional Retail Unit



## jovo55 (Aug 21, 2011)

These instructions will help you turn your HP TouchPad demo unit into a fully functional retail unit. You will be able to activate a new webOS account and have full access to the App Catalog.

I want to start by saying that I did not come up with these instructions all on my own. The first section of this was written by bluepoint951. The remainder was put together by myself, with testing help from a few other members. I thought it was necessary and useful to post a complete tutorial. Many thanks to bluepoint951 (for the instructions on bypassing activation), chekz (for the activation bypass tool), lalifeguards (for the US retail productSKU), and WebOS Internals (for Preware, Impostah, and all your homebrew needs).

On to the instructions&#8230;

*Step 1*

This first step removes the DEMO software, allows you to update to webOS 3.0.2, and keeps you from getting stuck on trying to register a webOS account.

You will need this file: 
Right click and Save as: http://onebluepoint.net/chekz-devicetool.zip or FileServe Download (again thanks to chekz)

Steps:

1. If you have not done so already, update to webOS 3.0.2
a.	To do this download this: http://palm.cdnetworks.net/rom/touchpad/p302r0d08012011/wifip302rod/webosdoctorp302hstnhwifi.jar

b.	Run the aforementioned file by double clicking (You must have Java installed; I did this on Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit)

c.	Continue thru the setup until you get to the step where you are asked to connect your device with a USB cable. ***Do not connect your TouchPad at this step***

d.	On your TouchPad shut down the tablet (you should be able to do this by holding the power option for a few seconds and selecting the "Shut Down" option. If you can't get that to come up you can force a restart by holding the "Home" button and power button at the same time for apx 5-10sec).

e.	Restart/Start-up you device holding the Power button and the Volume Up button (This boots the device into Recovery Mode). You will know if you are successful when you see the USB logo on your screen.

f.	Connect your TouchPad to your computer; on screen you should be able to hit the next button to allow your device to be updated.
g.	Allow 10-15min for the application to finish; at the end it will tell you the device is resetting. You will see a small HP logo on your TouchPad, disconnect the USB from your computer.

h.	Once the upgrade is complete and has loaded you can attempt to login or create and account but if you have a demo unit; you won't be able to register. [aka ERROR CODE: PalmS3036]

2. Power down your TouchPad (see step 1d for help if needed).

3. Hold down the Power and Volume Up button to allow your device to boot into Recovery Mode. You should see a USB logo on screen. (see step 1e for help if needed)

4. On your desktop, unzip the chekz-devicetool.zip file. You might want to copy this un-zipped file to your C: drive to make the next step easier.

5. You will need to open a Command Prompt (for Vista and/or Win7 you might need to run as Administrator by right clicking on the icon in your Start>Programs>Accessories folder)

6. Change to the directory where the unzipped file is located (i.e. C:\chekz-devicetool )

7. Connect your TouchPad to your Computer ***Do not enter USB mode on the TouchPad***

8. In your Command Prompt type the following command: *java -jar devicetool.jar*

9: You should see the following (your device will restart a time or two):










10. Once you see the "Device is ready." You can disconnect your TouchPad from your computer.

11. When you power on your TouchPad, you should go straight to the home screen; by bypassing the activation screen.

*Step 2*

This step will help you create and activate a webOS account on your TouchPad. Currently at this point you have a semi-functional TouchPad. It does not have a webOS account linked to it so you do not have access to the App Catalog or any other functions that require a webOS account.

Steps:

1. Download WebOS Quick Install (WebOS Quick Install v4.2.3).

2. Open the aforementioned downloaded file (i.e. WebOSQuickInstall-4.2.3.jar).

3. If your TouchPad is not connected, you will get a message that says "No Devices Found". Connect your TouchPad (do not enter USB mode) and hit OK.

3. Click the third button on the right (the globe icon).

4. Select the Applications tab at the top.

5. Search for "Preware" (without quotes).

6. Click Install.

7. On your Touchpad, on the home screen hit the Launcher icon (on the bottom right, looks like an arrow) and go to the Downloads Tab.

8. Touch/open the program Preware.

9. In the top right corner, touch/open the Magnifying Glass and type in "Impostah" (without quotes). Click the one result that comes up.

10. At the bottom of the description page you should see an Install button; touch/click to install the program.

11. Once the download and install is complete, you should be able to launch the program. (If you are brought back to the Launcher, Impostah can be found in the Downloads tab).

12. Once Impostah is launched, select the Activation button.

13a. For Existing webOS Account holders, you should be able to type in your email address and password and hit Login To Profile. (It is recommended that you follow the next step to create a new account)

13b. For New Users, type in the email address you wish to associate your account with and the password you wish to use. Then hit the Create New Profile button. You should see message asking you to confirm that you wish to proceed. To continue simply hit the green "Create New Profile" button.

(If you get an error here, scroll down to "Oh no!, I got an error&#8230;", If no error continue to next step)

14. To verify that your TouchPad has your webOS Account associated with your device. Open the Launcher, go to the Settings Tab, then touch/open the "Device Info" icon. You should see the e-mail address you used to register/log-in to your account listed in the "HP webOS Account" field. If the "Name" field is blank, you will need to tap the blank area and enter your name.

15. You are done! Enjoy! You can now access the HP App catalog and other webOS features.

If you want to verify your account was created, you can log-in to your webOS Account here: Manage my HP webOS Account

*"Oh no! I got an error and Impostah won't register my account!"* Don't worry. This is common and happened to me as well. Continue on to step 3.

*Step 3*

This step will help you get past the error "PAMS3041 INVALID DEVICE MODEL NO PRODUCT SKU AVAILABLE."

Steps:

1. Reboot your TouchPad and then launch Preware.

2. Ensure you have the latest version on Impostah installed (v0.9.12 is the latest). To check go to Installed Packages > Application and then look for Impostah in the list. The version number is right under the name.

3. Add the testing feeds for the touchpad (armv7) (Instructions here: Testing Feeds - WebOS Internals )

4. Tap Preware menu in top left corner and then choose "Update Feeds".

5. After feeds update, tap the magnifying glass at the top right.

6. Search for "Device Profile Service Override" (without the quotes) and install.

7. After install reboot your TouchPad again.

8. After startup run Impostah.

9. Go to Device Profile > Device Profile Overrides.

10. Then in the "New Override" field, hit "attribute" with the small arrow to bring up the list. Select "productSku" from the list.

11. In the "Value" field it should have some text like "FB464UA#ABA". Click on that text and change it to *FB359UA#ABA* and then select "Set Override".

12. Now go back to "Activation" in Impostah and activate a new account. (See Step 2 #13b for more details)

That's it. You should now get a successful activation with Impostah. You'll now have full access to the HP App Catalog and everything else that comes with having a webOS account.

*Side note on the productSku. The productSku given in the instructions is for the US retail model. It has also been confirmed to work with the Australian retail productSku of FB427UA#UUF.

I hope this helps everyone who has purchased a demo unit from a retailer.


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

ooops


----------



## Phax (Aug 24, 2011)

you could do all of that OR you could find a friend with WebOS doctor and just run it on ur demo unit...... i know cause i turned my co-workers demo touchpad into a fully function Retail unit


----------



## jovo55 (Aug 21, 2011)

Phax said:


> you could do all of that OR you could find a friend with WebOS doctor and just run it on ur demo unit...... i know cause i turned my co-workers demo touchpad into a fully function Retail unit


The first step in the guide IS running webOS doctor. Most users with a demo unit have had issues registering a new webOS account on a demo unit. I wasn't able to make a webOS account on my demo unit after doctoring either. That's why I made the guide, so everyone else running into that problem can get some help. Isn't that the point of these forums anyway, helping others?


----------



## Phax (Aug 24, 2011)

i know with a demo unit you cant register or make a WebOS account that is why i said find a friend lol but if you cant find a friend with WebOS doctor then by all means use this guide


----------

